# 1993 nissan pickup emergency brake light



## robsa4 (Dec 11, 2006)

i have a 1993 nissan pickup and when i put either my left or my right turn signal the emergency brake light comes on the dash and makes a buzzzzzzzzzzzz sound and the turn signal doesnt work can someone help me out and tell me what this means.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

these are sometimes caused by bad voltage regulators in the dash, at least on other models.


----------

